# Re Trail-Lite 262



## 106390 (Aug 11, 2007)

I've never owned an RV but have been looking at one on E-Bay : 
Its a 2002 Model and 27 Feet ( that i would feel more comfortable with than a 32+ ) its done 30,000 miles 6 Months MOT Left , and has a slide out . 
Paste: 
This is a high specification Motorhome based on the incredibly popular and versatile Chevrolet Workhorse chassis. Fitted with an 8.1L Vortec engine and four-speed Auto box which is a lot more economical to run than you may think with LPG being priced at less than half the price of Diesel or Petrol. Do the maths. I did when I first started looking at Diesels… 

She can be run on either petrol or LPG and you won’t notice the difference. She really is a joy to drive compared to Diesel engined RVs. 

I may view it mid week , any Tips on what i should be looking for ? 

Many Thanks - Mike


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Mike,

I've not owned one of these but I make the following observations based on what I have read. I note you have pasted some text and this I presumed is what the present owner has included in his description on Ebay.

1. I've always believed the Trail-lite brand to be a budget brand with not particularly high build quality.

2. If you are thinking of an RV and have the space to store a 32', I would have thought it a better bet. The length is generally not a problem as I see it, I think the width is more a concern. No doubt some of our RV'ers will confirm this

3. Because of it's calorific value LPG produces about 15% less power than petrol and therefore the laws of physics would seem to suggest that to travel at the same given speed you would need to burn approximately that much more gas. So factor that in, and also research the price rise in LPG against petrol and diesel over the last few years, and the picture might not be quite so favourable . I could be wrong but I've seen LPG go from 29.9 to 41.9 locally an increase of 40%, I dont think diesel and petrol have risen by that ammount. As I said I could be wrong, and I'm sure someone
will have access to comparison figure.

4. I know it's a nice big engine but I would prefer a 6 speed or at the least 5 speed auto. 

5. Finally stay objective, don't be swayed by sales chat.


Good luck



Andrew


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mike

I owned a 27 Condor which was built by Trail Lite. I sold it after a few months as it drove like pig. It was fine on normal roads but on a motorway with a bit of wind, on the inside lane that is often rutted it was a nightmare. I have owned loads of RV's and driven even more because of my job but that model was a bugger. Another member here who has just sold the same van reported similar handling problems. We came to the conclusion that the lenght and weight of the body was the problem as another couple of mates had the same van on a 33' chassis and didn't experience the same problem.

I would also suggest that you check the fitment of the headlights. Some are fine, but some are built in such a way that it is near impossible to adjust the headlights.

Other than that general internal build quality on that particular model and year could be a bit hit and miss on some vans.

The layout is great, with loads more space than a 27 foot van deserves, the upholstery and fabrics were generally good and the electrics were done OK

Hope that this helps at bit

Eddie


----------



## 106390 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks

I do want a decent build quality so it lasts me for quiet a few Years ,sp perhaps ought to look at other Models < any Favs ? > ... my desire for keeping UNDER 32 is that many Sites i use have 30 Ft Limits and as i use my Camper as a Digital Studio i need access to Press Areas at Events , I checked with Organisers at the Recent World Bike Races in Fort William and they could not acccomodate a 32 Ft RV :roll:

Please keep adding comments ?


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

*Which RV is good for Winter?*

Hi there!

I would like to exchange my van for an RV that will be good for full timing in the winter.

I've just read through a lot of posts as I have been looking at Georgie Boys Landau @ 25' and Damon Daybreaks at 29'-30' as well as Hurricanes at 30'.

I've know about the Arctic package which has the double glazing and heaters for the tanks, which would be a must.

Which RV do you lot suggest is a good one below 30' please? Some on here say that the R-VISION TRAIL LITE 262 @ 27' is not a good build quality but the width is narrower and would suit our roads better I am thinking.

I welcome any suggestions and especially from fellow fulltimers with experience of wintering in them.

Many thanks!
Gereshom


----------

